# Splitboard length?



## wrathfuldeity

Brethren, I'm feeling abit too old for the inbounds pnw chopped crap, could use some more exercise than sitting on the chair and would rather ride quality than quantity crap. Anyway wondering how do you determine splitboard length?. I'm 5'6", 175# with size 7 feet, My main inbound boards are a 155 twin camber, 158 directional cambered fr and a 164 charlie slasher for the deep poo. I ride the 155 the most and it works fine up to about 10-12" of fresh, the 158 to about 16" and the cs 164 for anything more than 12"...but usually only for 2-3 hours in the morning before it gets tracked. So anyway, was wondering whats the length that is going to cover the most conditions from early season, to pow, to spring...anyway was thinking about 158-162 and being either c2btx or flexy cambered or perhaps splitting the 158 cambered fr...btw no straight-up banana. What things/factors should I be thinking about. Thanks
wrath


----------



## vwbrian

I was thinking of splitting a Gnu Riders Choice 162 or 166 C2BTX. I weigh 200lbs. It may come down to which board is still available. Also has anyone split a BTX board, how is it in split mode.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Snowolf said:


> As far as the camber profile, I definitely advocate a camber/rocker hybrid. My Voile Mojo is conventional camber with rocker tip and tail. It has the superior edge hold of camber which you want in the Cascade backcountry. The rockered tips are a godsend in the poo and heavy NS spring "taters". The one drawback is agility in tight trees.
> 
> My overall preference is the C2 profile that Gnu/Lib and NS use. My next split will either be a Billy Goat or a NS SL. I find the C2 profile ideal for our terrain and snow. Like you, I have small feet and as a result I need a little softer board torsionally. Now I have found a split to be much more responsive torsionally than a standard deck with the same stiffness. A rocker hybrid is also going to be nice for touring. It is a lot easier keeping your tips up and it is especially nice for our lovely breakable crusts.
> 
> As for length, definitely run a little longer than your standard deck. At your weight I would go with something in the low 160's. Keep in mind that when splitting and carrying the gear you should, you will be 15 to 20 pounds heavier. If you do extended trips, plan on 30-35 pounds. More than that and you need to reevaluate your "backpacking" gear. Keep in mind that everything is a give and take. It can be tempting to go overkill on length for better float but you really start loosing agility which is just as important for backcountry riding.
> 
> My Mojo RX is a 163 and I am 190 and find it to be ideal in most conditions. It was a superior tool in the Talkeetna Range of Alaska in cold dry powder but still performs well in our wet heavy sticky goo in the spring. I have an Atomic Radon full camber 169 I am thinking of splitting as well.


Snowolf thanks, I hadn't thought of the extra weight and on Fri was fondling a 162 billy goat split so maybe a 162 isn't too long...I may sell the charlie slasher to help fund it.


----------



## legallyillegal

s-rocker, taper, pintail

i find rockered tails wash out too easily on the spring stuff


----------



## david_z

Gnu Billy Goat split, 159, for 50% off... 

Pitcrew Skateboard and Snowboard Shop - Gnu Billy Goat Split Snowboard 159 2012


----------



## wrathfuldeity

So trying to figure out options for getting in to splitting as inexpensive as possible...ya right...hopefully can barrow my daughter's tranciever, shovel and probe.

1. split my 158 cambered freeride...but would it be too small 
2. split my 164 charlie slasher...but would it be too big
3. found a used volie split mojo rx 161 with hardware and skins, it sounds about the right size but?...Snowolf is your's a rockered nose, cambered tail and cap construction...any durability or other issues I should be aware of.
4. keep on looking...idk


----------



## killclimbz

The Mojo is a serviceable split. It is cap construction, so if you do tag it right, it's done. 

Keep in mind that as mentioned, you'll be adding a lot of weight with the gear you'll have to be carrying. In addition to beacon (on your persona), shovel, probe, you'll want to have a few extras in your bag. Water, some food, extra layer (I carry a lightweight micro puffy), and a first aid kit are a great idea. Extra goggles and extra gloves are a good idea to carry too. If you need those things and don't have them your day goes from great to miserable fairly quick. I also have a snow saw, CPR mask, rutchsblock cord, snow study kit, rub on wax, head lamp, and skin wax in my day pack. I don't use all of it every time, but I do end up using all those items frequently enough. So with saying that, the Charlie Slasher would work just fine. The rule of thumb to go 6cm bigger than your resort deck for a split is a good rule of thumb.


----------

